# Bluetooth headset for Android devices



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I am a rabid consumer of audiobooks and listen to them through whatever Android smartphone I have at the moment.
I am in the market for a new bluetooth headset that will allow me to pause/resume my audiobooks while listening to them on my smartphone.
I have a Plantronics M-50  that will *play* the audiobooks but it won't pause/resume them.

I also have these (which do pause/resume):  but - I don't like wearing them when I'm driving.

It's this *pause/resume* feature that I most want, and a single-ear device is preferred (when I'm doing housework around the house, it's good if I only have one ear listening, when family wants to talk to me).

So, I'm looking for recommendations, and I'm hoping the fabulous techies here on KB will guide me to a possible perfect device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm considering these....and it says they'll pause/play.



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Not what you asked for, but I'm in the process of buying a new car, and find that many cars now have the ability to link with a phone by Blurtooth, and play audio from the phone on the car's speakers.  I'm planning to try it with audiobooks.  If you have a recent car, you might check for this feature.  Since you mentioned wearing earphones in the car (which I believe is illegal in many places).  I'm not a headphone wearing guy, so can't help with your main question.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey- I'm in NM, where actually it's not illegal to wear headphones while driving.
But, what I'm wanting is a BT headset that would be considered "hands-free" for driving but which will let me use a button to pause/resume an audiobook.

I used to have this BT headset but it quit working & they don't seem to be available anymore.

It worked wonderfully, and I haven't been able to find anything comparable.
My cars either don't have any BT or have a post-factory installed BT that doesn't have any audio controls available.

I do only want to use a one-ear headset.
So my search continues.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have these and they're great. As with most of my earbuds, I usually only use one side.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Luvmy4brats:
I know you are an audiobook fan, so do these allow you to pause the book & resume?
They look interesting, but I've not had a lot of success wearing earbuds (hurt my ears).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Luvmy4brats:
> I know you are an audiobook fan, so do these allow you to pause the book & resume?
> They look interesting, but I've not had a lot of success wearing earbuds (hurt my ears).


Oh yes, I can pause and resume. That's the most important feature to me too. Somebody is always trying to talk to me. These have tips small enough that they don't bother my ears at all. To me, they're more comfortable than the Plantronics M-50 (which I also have)

They also have pretty good range. I can go into the other room without losing the signal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Range is important to me, I ordered a pair.

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to give them a try also.
I see that there is a newer model, the 730, with reportedly much better sound quality but reduced range! So I'm going to order the 700s.
Also - I see that battery life is quite long (10hours); those ones you suggested Betsy only have a suggested battery life of 4 hours! My weekend audiobook listening is usually about 6 hours, so those wouldn't work at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I'm going to give them a try also.
> I see that there is a newer model, the 730, with reportedly much better sound quality but reduced range! So I'm going to order the 700s.
> Also - I see that battery life is quite long (10hours); those ones you suggested Betsy only have a suggested battery life of 4 hours! My weekend audiobook listening is usually about 6 hours, so those wouldn't work at all.


Yes, once I saw the ones Heather recommended, I lost interest in the ones I'd been considering...good thing she posted! On the ones I suggested, one of the reviewers complained about the range, too, I noticed after I posted.

Betsy


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have these and they're great. As with most of my earbuds, I usually only use one side.


Oh, I am so glad you have these. I bought my son this for Christmas, but I can't get any sound to come through the right earbud. Are you getting sound from both sides?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I ordered them yesterday. Even with Prime, Amazon initially estimated deliver on Tuesday, January 8. Now they estimate delivery on Monday, January 7. I guess the holiday schedule is completely messed up! I'm bummed about the delay but can't wait to get them. Fingers are majorly crossed hoping they work well (I've never been able to tolerate an ear bud so far but lots of reviews suggest that these might just work).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> Oh, I am so glad you have these. I bought my son this for Christmas, but I can't get any sound to come through the right earbud. Are you getting sound from both sides?


Yes, I get sound from both sides. No issue like that at all. I'd call Amazon for an exchange.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have these and they're great. As with most of my earbuds, I usually only use one side.


I've been using this set for 4 years and love them. Sometimes I use 1 ear, sometimes I use both. never any problem.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for the feedback. I'll definitely exchange them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine are supposed to be here on Monday.

Here's another question.  I'd like to use them with my TV, too....and have been looking at BT transmitters but haven't find any that got really good reviews.  Any suggestions?

Betsy


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Headset just got here, charging it now.

No one has any suggestions about bluetooth transmitters?


Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine's out for delivery! should be there by the time I get home from work.

As for a BT transmitter: I've got one that has been sitting on a shelf for a while. I'll try it with this new headset when I can. I've used it with other headsets but so far I'd probably only give it 3*. As I recall, it would cut out kind of easily.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine came charged enough so I could try it out.  I tried it with my iPad first; worked fine with the iPad.  I could control the music track I tried and the range was fantastic.  They were comfortable.

Most of the bluetooth transmitters that I've looked at have reviews that say there's a lag.  I could maybe live with that because a lot of time, I'm not actually looking at the TV.  I'd rather have a minimal lag, though.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding a bluetooth headphones for my fire that would work for me. 

I cannot do ear buds, tried so many different makes but they just hurt me. I have pressure sensitive ears, especially the area where the buds go. Just hurts. My ears are apparently strangely shaped and none of them ever fit, no matter the size. So they put pressure on the ears. 

So I was looking at on ear or over ear, but so many have a thingy going behind the ear and I wear glasses. I can't stand when something presses down on my glasses or gets in the way of the temples. 

I wanted to try audiobooks again and if I could walk around the room without having to hold on to a device and without wires to get caught in everything, I might get used to it. But finding headphones that would work for me has been an empty search. I want to stay around $50. 

I might have to find a speaker instead I guess. Sigh.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Atunah - I started this thread in search of bluetooth headset/headphones without earbuds because I have not been able to wear them - they have always been painful for me as well. Got the LG Tone headset tonight & am trying it out. 
Decided to try it out after hearing Luvmy4brats comments and reading through lots & lots of reviews on Amazon.

So far, the earbud is not painful to me. I say earbud, because I'm only putting one bud in one ear (leaving the other ear empty).
I'll report more as I use them for longer periods of time.

However - folks - as I'm listening to an audiobook on my Android phone, I cannot get the pause/play to work. I've tried a brief press, a long press, and the headset is not responding. It will initially pause; but then when I press to resume, the headset will only resume for a briefest moment before going back to pause mode.
(The phone does respond to another pair of BT headphones that I've got).
All the other buttons seem to be responding correctly.
This is sad; I have to pull the phone out of my pocket to pause or play. Any thoughts?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you using the Audible app?  Or another app, like Overdrive?  It works fine with the Audible app on my Fire HD8.9.  It just takes a light press....  EDIT:  Just tried Overdrive, seems to work fine with that.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm currently using an app called Mort Player. It seems to work if the screen is blanked out (not live). 
I haven't yet tried Audible. I don't use Overdrive - because if I don't, if I use Mort Player, the audiobooks from my library don't expire; I can take as long as I need to listen to them & then just delete them from my phone when I've finished the book.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Initial impressions ~ after about 24hours of use:
AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (subject to additional experience).

I have never previously been able to use any headset with earbuds - but after several hours of use listening to both audiobooks & music, these earbuds are very comfortable and have caused no discomfort at all.

I'm figuring out how the pause/replay features work, depending upon the Android player I'm using.

So far, I've only used on my HTC Droid DNA smartphone; I've not yet connected these to my original Fire or my Nexus 7 (I might have time for this tomorrow). And I've only tried them out with the Mort Player Audiobook Android app. I've not yet used them with the Audible.com app. but I'm currently listening to music with the Amazon MP3 app, and they are also working well (actually, I'd say the sound is quite fabulous).

I'm very very please so far. And Luvmy4brats is my current hero! for pointing these out.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've looked at the description but can't tell. I assume these will work with ithings, like the ipod touch? Or is it only Android things? I have an Android phone but I don't use it for music, books, etc.  I use my Touch for those things.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> I've looked at the description but can't tell. I assume these will work with ithings, like the ipod touch? Or is it only Android things? I have an Android phone but I don't use it for music, books, etc. I use my Touch for those things.


The devices don't have to be Android. What you want to listen to has to be bluetooth enabled. Since I don't have any ithings, I don't know. But several people on this thread have them, so I'm sure they jump in to give you some feedback.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I've looked at the description but can't tell. I assume these will work with ithings, like the ipod touch? Or is it only Android things? I have an Android phone but I don't use it for music, books, etc. I use my Touch for those things.


I've used it with my iPad


Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine came charged enough so I could try it out. I tried it with my iPad first; worked fine with the iPad. I could control the music track I tried and the range was fantastic. They were comfortable.


I just tried it with my iPod Touch, out of curiosity. Works fine.

Note that the volume controls, as far as I can tell, control the volume on the headphones; they are dependent on the starting volume on the device. They don't actually change the volume of the device.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Initial impressions ~ after about 24hours of use:
> AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (subject to additional experience).
> 
> I have never previously been able to use any headset with earbuds - but after several hours of use listening to both audiobooks & music, these earbuds are very comfortable and have caused no discomfort at all.
> ...


I'm so glad you like them.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Again, I am a bit off topic here, but my darn Bluetooth device, that I have been using on my Android phone for a couple years now, just suddenly stopped recharging.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

balaspa said:


> Again, I am a bit off topic here, but my darn Bluetooth device, that I have been using on my Android phone for a couple years now, just suddenly stopped recharging.


That's what happened with my previous favorite a while back. Thus began my search for a new headset which led me to the Logitech Tone (with a couple of intervening headsets that were not so successful). The Tone is going to be a keeper I think.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've used it with my iPad
> I just tried it with my iPod Touch, out of curiosity. Works fine.
> 
> Note that the volume controls, as far as I can tell, control the volume on the headphones; they are dependent on the starting volume on the device. They don't actually change the volume of the device.
> ...


Thanks for trying those, Betsy. Looks like I might have been enabled!


----------

